# Massive shooting at Auburn last night



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

Horrible news out of Auburn last night.  Seems a pool party to watch the fight went bad.  Not sure the details right now but former Auburn tiger Ed Christian and Ladarious Phillip are dead.  Current Auburn Tiger, Eric Mack was shot and is in the hospital.  Rumors are that 5 were shot.

You guys may remember that I had a profile picture of Ladarious Phillips for a while last year.  He was the 290 pound running back that was released from Auburn this spring..

Prayers to the families of these kids.  

Cant imagine what could have caused this.  Rumors are that it was over some girl...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 10, 2012)

*Sorry to hear that...*

Prayers for Auburn and families for those involved.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 10, 2012)

That's tragic.My prayers go out to the families.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrible! Prayers sent! I deleted mine too spots. Never ment to derail your thread!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Terrible! Prayers sent! I deleted mine too spots. Never ment to derail your thread!



No problem bro..  Just wasn't sure that you saw it..

We should get some answers around lunch today..  Glad Eric Mack is OK.  

Very sorry for the families involved..  Both kids were 20 years old.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, what kind of "mentality' is that?There's WAY to many idiots who live in the moment and do horrific things. It makes me sick.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/1...ooting-at-alabama-university-housing-complex/


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems the rumors are that one of the guys shot but is OK is Xavier Moss.  Not really sure who he is but he is not on the team.  He apparently was shot in the leg and is OK.   

Hopefully, there will be some info in a few hours.


----------



## Hut2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Prayers sent to the families!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jun 10, 2012)

Prayers sent to the familys. Its just hard to believe. I watched Big Ed grow in to one fine football player at Lowndes High School. Truly a sad day.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this sad news! Prayers sent!


----------



## namrettes (Jun 10, 2012)

Just thugs doing what thugs do


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 10, 2012)

That's horrible.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Prayers sent to the familys. Its just hard to believe. I watched Big Ed grow in to one fine football player at Lowndes High School. Truly a sad day.




Sad part is Ed and Ladarious were not even involved in the altercation.  They were just there at the party.  It is said that Ed even tried to defuse the altercation then was shot.   

News conference at 1:00 central   


http://www.foxalabamalive.com/


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2012)

Very sad to hear that spots.
Prayers up for the families.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 10, 2012)

ajc said it was over a female, hope they catch the idiots involved.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems that the gunman blocked the door and just started shooting into the crowd.   Really?   What gives with people these days...


Just unreal


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

Desmonte Leonard is the shooter in the Auburn incident.  None of the previous or current AU players that were there had anything to do with the incident.  Just happened to be at the party...  

Leonard now has three counts of Capital Murder on him.  He fled and ditched his car.  Hope they find this guy today before he hurts anyone else..

3 dead and one is in UAB hospital fighting for his life.  Three others shot and are in good condition.   Word is that he blocked the door and started shooting at the crowd of people.  Ed Christian was dead at the scene.   Ladarious and one other made it to the hospital then passed.    

All these guys were either 19 or 20 years old.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent for the families.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

Some points from the news conference.




* Police chief: "It's sickening that these young lives were cut short. As a society we've got to learn the value of life." 

* Chief Dawson: "The young men were having a party and, unfortunately, were shot. There was nothing (negative) as to their character." 

* The US Marshals and Montgomery PD are actively pursuing leads. Chief hopes for arrest today. 

* Police chief: "The only connection the Auburn football team has to do this is they are victims of a brutal shooting." 

* Police signed 3 warrants charging Desmonte Leonard with capital murder today. He is "armed and dangerous," chief said. 

* Xavier Moss treated and released. John Robertson "fighting for his life" at UAB. Eric Mack at EAMC for non-life-threatening injuries. 

* Police confirm deceased victims: Ed Christian (at scene), Ladarious Phillips and Jamario Pitts (at EAMC). All 20 years old. 

* Police in "active manhunt" for Desmonte Leonard of Montgomery. 

* Three more gunshot victims: One at UAB in critical, one at EAMC, one released. 

* Police: One person was dead on scene. Two other subjects died shortly after arriving at hospital. 

* Auburn police chief Tommy Dawson: Police were called to apartment at 10:03 p.m. for "shots fired" call.


----------



## Horns (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrible story all the way around.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Terrible situation, praying for the families.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

*Heard about it at lunch after church today*

Terrible and sad.These young men had their whole life ahead of them.I hope they catch the thug that did it.Prayers go out to the victims families.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 10, 2012)

Horrible situation man kids today have no clue its seems, somebody messes with your date or hits you , go get a gun and shoot somebody. Do you remember fighting when you were young and the next day he was the 1st guy you picked on you team. Now we just pull a gun STUPID


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Horrible situation man kids today have no clue its seems, somebody messes with your date or hits you , go get a gun and shoot somebody. Do you remember fighting when you were young and the next day he was the 1st guy you picked on you team. Now we just pull a gun STUPID



Sad state this country is in. There is no raising. It makes me sick.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 10, 2012)

I really hope they catch this guy soon.   Very soon


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2012)

namrettes said:


> Just thugs doing what thugs do



Yep, a culture of violence.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 11, 2012)

namrettes said:


> Just thugs doing what thugs do



Really ... what ignorance.  Ed Christian was no thug and did not deserve to die at the hands of this animal!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Really ... what ignorance.  Ed Christian was no thug and did not deserve to die at the hands of this animal!



Actually there is an epidimic of black on black crime in this nation and even black men who are not thugs get caught in the cross fire.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Actually there is an epidimic of black on black crime in this nation and even black men who are not thugs get caught in the cross fire.



Very true. They dont like to be disrespected. Whatever that means. We fought over stupid stuff growing up as well. I got DISRESPECTED a few times too. I never thought about killing someone over an argument over a girl....... The problem isnt just in blacks anymore it has spilled over in all races. This generation is very scary. Parents could care less just as long as they dont have to be bothered with their kids. Kids run the household. Not every kid that dies was a punk or thug in this deal though. There are still a few good kids out there. I hope the shooter gets the death penalty!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Really ... what ignorance.  Ed Christian was no thug and did not deserve to die at the hands of this animal!



Ed was a great guy and tried to defuse the situation.   Witnesses say he did everything he could to stop it even though he was not involved.

We will eventually know the details of it and Im not sure now is really the time to label or start throwing metaphors out there.  The wounds are still pretty fresh..

As far as I know, we did not learn anything new or they have not apprehended him as of this morning.  Hopefully, they can get him before he hurts anyone else..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

I caught bits and pieces on the radio as i drove back from Jackson, Miss. last night. Horrible situation. Deepest sympathy to the families and Auburn nation.


----------



## wareaglejim (Jun 11, 2012)

Sad weekend for us Auburn folks.  If it can happen in the tiny city of Auburn where there are 1.2 murders a year in Lee Co., it can happen anywhere.  Sad commentary on society.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 11, 2012)

prayers sent to all involved.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a flat out shame what little value some folks put on human life. As far as I'm concerned the only thug involved is the one their looking for. I hope they get him before another innocent life gets taken.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well. Sad stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jun 11, 2012)

Ryan,  was Ladarius that kid that could do back flips and such?  Even though he was massive?

Either way, sad, sad situation.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 11, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> prayers sent to all involved.



x2..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 11, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Really ... what ignorance.  Ed Christian was no thug and did not deserve to die at the hands of this animal!



I believe he was saying the shooter was the thug, not those shot.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 11, 2012)

This guy will likely be answering a lot of questions.



> One witness, Turquorius Vines, 23, said he and a friend were approached at the party by two men who started arguing with them over a woman.
> 
> Vines said he punched one of the men, while his friend hit both of the men over the head with a bottle. Either one or both of the two men then started shooting, he said. He said his friend was shot and killed, while two others also were hit by gunfire. Vines said he had never before seen the men who he had been arguing with.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

DDD said:


> Ryan,  was Ladarius that kid that could do back flips and such?  Even though he was massive?
> 
> Either way, sad, sad situation.




yea.  Ladarius was a 290 pound running back who was having some issues getting his weight down.   He did not seem to want to play football and was just going through the motions so he decided not to play.  Rumors were that he was going to transfer to a D2 team once the semester was over at Auburn..

I have been wanting to see this kid excel since we picked him up.  Who would not want to see a 290 pound running back truck someone.    It just never materialized...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

An arrest was made today for a guy who is withholding information.   The federal marshals think he knows the whereabouts of the shooter but won't come forward.  

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/06/auburn_shooting_montgomery_man.html#incart_river_default


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 11, 2012)

wareaglejim said:


> Sad weekend for us Auburn folks.  If it can happen in the tiny city of Auburn where there are 1.2 murders a year in Lee Co., it can happen anywhere.  Sad commentary on society.


 
This happens everyday but you jock sniffers only notice cause a couple of football players are involved.

This not a reflection on Society as a whole. This is the result of Govt manipulation of a small segment of society. It happens everyday and will continue as long as politicians believe they can keep these folks on the plantation and roll them out every 4 years as needed for votes.

So where is Jesse Jackson?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

Federal marshals and Montgomery police have converged on a home in Montgomery.  Looks like they could have this guy...  

More to come soon


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.wsfa.com/category/218796/wsfa


Got him trapped in the attic.    They have used teargas but he is still in there....  Not sure how they will get him out


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> http://www.wsfa.com/category/218796/wsfa
> 
> 
> Got him trapped in the attic.    They have used teargas but he is still in there....  Not sure how they will get him out


In a body bag if he aint careful


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> In a body bag if he aint careful



They seem to be aimed to take him alive.   They are taking is slowly.  AS they should.

They will get him.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> In a body bag if he aint careful



Save tax dollars.  Just sayin


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2012)

So it looks like they have searched the attic and he is not in there.   Seriously?  How is that even possible that could be the case?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So it looks like they have searched the attic and he is not in there.   Seriously?  How is that even possible that could be the case?



Maybe he wasn't in there to begin with. 

Tragic situation all around. Prayers sent to those shot and to the families of those killed.

Senseless...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Breaking News!!!
The shooting suspect has turned himself in. Two other people arrested for "hindering prosecution".


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.wsfa.com/category/218796/wsfa



Live stream


Thank God he is in custody


----------

